# Dead pixels. [DMG-01 AKA Original Gameboy]



## TheJorsh (Apr 23, 2010)

Yep.
I don't really have any big explanation for this.
It's just pretty much impossible nowadays to have a DMG with a fully working screen.
So here's my question:
Where can I find replacement screens?
Is it even possible to replace the screen?
Every time I search for one, I find covers, but not the actual screen.
Anybody know where I'd be able to get one?

EDIT: Also, where would one find replacement buttons?
I'm not having any sort of problem with the buttons right now, but if I ever do, or I just want to change the colors, that'd be cool.


----------



## blueskies (Apr 23, 2010)

if you have a vertical line of dead pixels on your dmg (or a horizontal line on the gameboy pocket) read this thread. It describes a very easy method to repair a line of dead pixels. Actually that whole forum has tips on fixing, modding, playing with old gameboy hardware. And if it's beyond repair, check the sale thread and get a new one on the cheap.


----------



## TheJorsh (Apr 23, 2010)

I have a couple vertical lines on the very left edge, and then a big thick line (also vertical) on the right side, that's just big enough to hide Mario in Donkey Kong '94. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I'll see if anything on there helps.
Thanks!


----------

